# Tractor of the Month May



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

This month's featured tractor is


http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/diesel-conversion-180.html










Owned by LAKHYD, follow the link to find out all the stats on this awesome tractor!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And that's one mighty pissed off looking garden tractor too I might add!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty cool looking little work horse you got there!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a nice looking loader!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep..thats winner.


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

all ineed to have agood look at pic and day dream


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

hello justed wanted to add little more that tractor makes an old case lover green as a geico lizard having dsl problems today everyone have agreat day


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

That is one strong looking machine. I bet it can really move some material.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------

